

The problem with Sony's two-front HD war (Blu-ray and streaming media) - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/01/sony-s-blu-ray-will-keep-them-winning-new-format-war

======
tsunamifury
The problem is to many people value bling over any actual useful features.
Here's to Apple TV bringing rentals direct to your TV.

